# Help with labs and sonogram please



## njjenn27 (May 27, 2015)

I have been having many symptoms , weight gain, thining hair, heart palpitations, extremely heavy periods,extreme fatigue, thats the reason for the sono and blood work...my appt isnt until next week, they called me after test to say Dr needs to see you earlier than next appt, so now im extra nervous, can i get some help please

PROCEDURE: ULTRASOUND OF THE THYROID 
COMPARISON: None. 
INDICATIONS: GOITER 
TECHNIQUE: High resolution ultrasound examination of the thyroid gland was 
performed. 
FINDINGS: 
ISTHMUS MEASUREMENT: .3 cm PREV cm 
RT THYROID MEASUREMENT: 4.8 x 1.2 x 2.0 cm 
Right lobe lower pole hypoechoic nodule, 0.6 x 0.5 x 0.5 cm 
LT THYROID MEASUREMENT: 4.7 x 1.4 x 1.9 cm 
Complex cyst lower pole, 0.3 x 0.1 x 0.2 cm.

CONCLUSION: Goiterous thyroid as detailed above.

Blood Tests 
T4, FREE 1.0 
0.8-1.8 (ng/dL)

TSH 0.78 
mIU/L 
Reference Range 
> or = 20 Years 0.40-4.50

T3, FREE 2.6 
2.3-4.2 (pg/mL)

Read more: http://www.healthboards.com/boards/thyroid-disorders/1003408-help-lab-results-sonogram-please.html#ixzz3bMRisZM6


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are hypo, according to your free t4 and free t3.

Those nodules, being hypoechoic and complex, are a bit concerning as those two descriptors do raise red flags. *But* further testing would include a biopsy of those nodules and they only do that if they are larger than 1cm, which yours are not. So, you will likely be on a watch and wait plan.

I think your doctor will want to run some antibody tests and I also think it would be a good idea to try out some thyroid medication to see if you feel any better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Has your doctor slated you for a biopsy of that complex nodule? If not, press for it.

Joplin1975 is right.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## njjenn27 (May 27, 2015)

Thank you for the replies! I am going for a follow up on tuesday..it was scheduled later in the month but they called to come in early to discuss the results. Hoping for good news


----------

